#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Religions & Eastern Faiths >  >  >  Question

## Gazeeboh

Do you think that seperation from God is possible?

----------


## Gazeeboh

I just so happen to be a collecter of noses.

They go great with rye bread and ham.

But, what I meant here when I said God, was more in the sense of THE ONENESS. You know, the great spirit, the universe, the secret, sylvia brown. That kind of thing. Is it possible to split off from a singularity? Are there other "everything universe God" out there? Are all of them combined the actual God?

Although, in a theological sense, where you took it, it's much more fun to debate because humans can understand it. Can we be seperate from God? Is the Satan? Why do the bad guys get punished for playing a very important role in Gods game? Why do the Good get rewarded? Was Moses the original Jewizard?

More at 10.

----------


## Harlock

i dont think so because a gods influence reigns over this realm, so technicly youd have to displace the system and change the very fabric you are made out of. and this would cause the system to begin to break down and you would die. so really no....

----------


## Harlock

> Like I said, it is possible but...you disssolve....


yep pretty much

----------


## percival

Say you take a drop out of the ocean,in that drop you have the essence of the ocean but not the ocean in it's totality.that drop as long as it remains a drop will always be essence of ocean.it's kind of like that:separate from it's source but made of the same"material".this is not a direct answer but it points the way to what your asking.

----------


## dannerz

> I just so happen to be a collecter of noses.
> 
> They go great with rye bread and ham.
> 
> But, what I meant here when I said God, was more in the sense of THE ONENESS. You know, the great spirit, the universe, the secret, sylvia brown. That kind of thing. Is it possible to split off from a singularity? Are there other "everything universe God" out there? Are all of them combined the actual God?
> 
> Although, in a theological sense, where you took it, it's much more fun to debate because humans can understand it. Can we be seperate from God? Is the Satan? Why do the bad guys get punished for playing a very important role in Gods game? Why do the Good get rewarded? Was Moses the original Jewizard?
> 
> More at 10.


Loaded with questions.

First of all I believe that the judaism / christian / muslim "God" was a "demon", because he spoke through others instead of talking for himself, and most of the time bodysnatchers do that. Also he wanted sacrifices and obediance, but a real God doesn't need or want anything like that because he already has more than enough, so thus has no desire.

I'm not absolutely sure about that ^ but it's my present theory, an approximation of words.

ONENESS does not require God or a Godless state. Neither are required, because ONENESS is already complete.

Yes it is possible to split off from a singularity everything is possible.
Singularity universes are like the 'ultimate reality' stuff that some people try to describe as timeless and spaceless. It's all unified with no separations so it needs no time or space; it's much more efficient that way too.

Moses sounds fake to me.

Bad guys get punished because we are hateful, so we can say someone is bad and then attack him just like when nazi's took out all of them nasty nasty jews.

Good gets rewarded because of how magnetism pulls things together.

(lol)

----------


## Harlock

who knows could be lady D could be

----------


## chronazon

> Loaded with questions.
> Moses sounds fake to me.
> 
> Bad guys get punished because we are hateful, so we can say someone is bad and then attack him just like when nazi's took out all of them nasty nasty jews.
> 
> Good gets rewarded because of how magnetism pulls things together.
> 
> (lol)


MOses was related to the three qahballah authors, baal, the king of Persia, Daedalus, the scientist the king kept in prison on crete, and qah/enki, who was a sumarian high priest. these three people came together and wrote something important, the Qahballah, and then since they were all off on the same intellectual trip at the time they got together, and this was moses, ina way. Hermes was the cretan king's desk system, and hermes is sometimes encoded into the bible as moses. they are one and the same actually. 


bad people only recieve justice when they are caught, and alot of bad goes unpunished. a lot of good is destroyed as acts of justice as well, and we will never see justice and earth is hell and is a moon system of the rest of the universe anyway. 
to the point where nothing good exists or can exist- it is illegal
there is something that is a seperation from god- it is called being square. 
even if you weren't square, and actually took things like acid and dmt, you probably still couldn't channel or talk to god, most people just can't seem to do anything like that. i hate this existance abnd there is nothing they can do to make it up to me in the next one, even if I live to see all my enemies dead

----------


## Ivory

> ... sylvia brown...


LOL.

OhGodNo.

----------


## Gazeeboh

I love you all, thank you.

By definition there can be no seperation.
Like you all said, the whole system, God, must be changed.
And Moses was probably a Hermes figure, or Thoth.
Those wizard fights with the Pharos Mages were sexy though.

Whats wrong with Sylvia Browne? That sexy shredded voice, her tar lungs, a picture of health and beauty. Plus a genuine "senstive medium". Whats not to love?

----------


## 007m

Depend on your vision of God.
You may think that God is a very powerful alien with a creat power, that controls our planet/destiny from a very distant planet/spiritual plane.
Well, it may be posible, but only if you reach an extreme spiritual level, and I don't think this is accessible to one human beeing.
Or, you may think that there is a great energy, above all, that controls the all univers (and us too).Well, in this case is imposible.
But until we find the truth, you will not find any real answer.

----------


## VIRAL

It is possible to seperate oneself from the great "is" ness, try obtaining qlippothic enlightenment to accomplish this.

----------


## Plarkenstorf

Judeo-Christian God has an awkward divine simplicity, which means its distinct parts are actually one part - that one part is also omnipresent. So the spirit is omnipresent, everywhere - they do have a mechanism for seperation from God, so in most interpretations of the gospel - yes it is possible, it's a fundament of the faith.

In a real sense? No, the mechanism doesn't seem to make sense seeing as the spirit of God is everywhere.

----------


## Everbound

> Do you think that seperation from God is possible?


Separation from God would imply some sort existence outside of God. Your question also implies that you believe in God and I think itÃ¢â¬â¢s safe to assume in a creator God. Furthermore, you are talking about separation of a human from God, not some other random manifestation, such as a rock, because to separate from that which created Ã¢â¬ÅyouÃ¢â¬Â one would first have to have knowledge of God, of being created by God as well as the desire to separate from God. Thus, intellect is necessary and an idea of a "self". 

Now for something created to exist outside of or independently of its creator would be impossible no matter how strong the desire because this would put the created beyond the creator. We must remember that God is in all things and all things are in God and the breath and Word of God is what creates. 
It may appear to your senses that this separation is possible and one could argue that a painting exists separate of the artist whom painted it, but the painting only truly ever existed in the mind of the artist as an idea. The manifestation of the painting is merely an expression of the true idea within the artist, the painting can be imitated, duplicated, hidden or forgotten and replaced or destroyed or it can be admired and treasured or even idolized, but the true idea within the artist cannot be touched or separated or destroyed; that which the manifestation was meant to express. Humans are meant to manifest the idea of God and we can use this bodily life to express and honor the idea or we can idolize the creation; that which can be imitated, duplicated, hidden or forgotten and replaced or destroyed. This idolizing of created and not of creator is the fuel of the ego, it gives it life within each of us. We must rise above that, this what is meant by great sacrifice and discipline and why all religions demand such. Discipline of the body as to not turn to desire and self gratification and the sacrifice of the idea of Ã¢â¬ÅIÃ¢â¬Â, of the ego. This is the beginning of Religion, of Occult, of Truth.

The only "separation" from God is to turn away from God, embrace the ego (body) and cultivate its desires. Just remember you know the end of your body, a return to the Earth, so beware or follow it to the dust. Turn towards that which is higher, this is the path.

----------

